# Help to understand semen analysis results



## Derbee (Apr 14, 2019)

WHO score a 48%
WHO score b 9%
Progressive motility 57%
WHO score c 5%
WHO score d 38%
Motile sperm conc (WHO a+b) M/ml 32.0
Sperm concentration M/ml 56.0

Does anyone know what these mean, and if they are good or bad results? Thanks


----------

